# Cats pacing and crying



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

If I leave the room or go in the basement (my cats aren't allowed down there-too unsafe) my cats meow loudly (like a cry) and pace until I come back. They did this last night too when I went to class. My mom told me that one of the cats was getting upset, crying, and pacing all over the house. He loves my mom so what's the deal? When I go in the basement I'm only there a few minutes and come right back up. i would think by now (almost 2 years) they would realize I always come back. Why do they do this?


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe there is a smell down there they dislike which they equate to danger?

Do they cry like that when you leave the house?


----------



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

threecats said:


> Maybe there is a smell down there they dislike which they equate to danger?
> 
> Do they cry like that when you leave the house?


Sometimes when I leave the house they do-the basement has a musty smell from times when we had water overflow from the ejector pump pit and when the boiler cracked. They are very interested in going down there and try to get down there every chance they get, I wont let them in the basement until I get a chance to gut and refinish it. They just don't like it when I go down there.


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

Hmm... maybe they want to go in... which is why they meow. Or their secret food stash is in there.

Very curious situation you got there.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

My cat Pancake gets "lost". He will find himself alone and start yowling. He does it especially after we first get home. One of us will go upstairs to let the dogs out and the other one will stay downstairs to take them outside to go potty. He will then sit at our French doors and yowl like "you just got home, and now you are leaving again!!" He does this EVERY TIME, so I would've thought that he would know by now that 
A) someone is still upstairs
B) the person taking the dogs out will be RIGHT BACK!! 

I think they just get so attached to you that they can't bear to let you out of their sight.


----------



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

I've raised them since they were ~3 days old, they probably want to do what "mommy" does! I just feel guilty when I hear them crying, but I don't want them to ingest anything that may be down there. I haven't cat proofed the basement, and I probably wont for a long while-I need to finish the upstairs first!


----------

